# Looking to Buy Clean Manta Ray



## Artdaddi (Nov 14, 2016)

Im looking to buy a Schwinn Manta Ray preferably green or silver but Im open if its real clean
614-519-4919 text pics and price


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 14, 2016)

A nuther Yeller one. Not mine.

http://phoenix.craigslist.org/cph/bik/5807975978.html


----------

